# have a recipe for an apple rub?



## shellbellc (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm looking for rub recipe that uses some type of apple flavor.  I'm thinking maybe running some dired apples through a food processor and add to a basic dry rub recipe...


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 28, 2007)

Turn a lady loose with recipes and you get some yummy things now that sounds goooood let us know how it turns out . What if you rubwith apple sause and then sprinkle with a rub?


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 28, 2007)

What about a wet rub using apple butter.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 28, 2007)

Theresa had one awhile back I think .... Looking   ....

I gotta started reading my own website! It's on the wall of fame!

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SMF-Recipes.htm

T-Bones got one too:

T-bones Sticky apple ribs

For the sauce:

1/4tsp pepper
1/4tsp paprika
1/4tsp cinnamon         
1/4tsp garlic salt
1 cup brown sugar ( tightly packed )
1/2 cup apple sauce
1/4 cup ketchup
3 tblsp lemon juice 


Mix all above ingredients and heat over low heat till smooth, refrigerate overnight ( optional ). 

rub down ribs with your favorite rub ,wrap and place in fridge overnight ,if using baby backs remove the membrane, place in smoker next day and follow 3-2-1- method using apple for smoke ,spraying periodically with apple juice.

Use sauce generously (on both sides ) or to taste when foiling along with a little splash of apple juice. Baste with sauce both sides 2 times after removing from foil, during the set-up time ( last hour ).

This will make enough sauce to do approx 6 full slabs of baby backs, and the end result should be deliciously sticky sweet apple ribs ...


----------



## keywesmoke (Jun 28, 2007)

Found a thread with a dry apple rub recipe:

http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/vi...a0e1d11f7a28c2


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 28, 2007)

hmm....maybe  add apple butter jam to a dry rub..... lemme think about this 1 a bit.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 28, 2007)

Here ya go Shell. I found this some time ago and tried it and liked it very much along with the apple bbq sauce. 

Here is apple rub that is good on ribs and chicken. 



6 Tbsp Ground Dried apple 
3 Tbsp Brown Sugar 
3 Tbsp Turbinado Sugar 
3 Tbsp Coarse Salt 
1 Tsp Sweet Paprika 
1 Tsp Garlic Powder 
Â½ Tsp Ground Black Pepper 


Dried apple is not available in a lot of places so you can make your own by doing this. 

Take 3 apples, slices them VERY thin. Spray or butter a cooking sheet. Place the thin apple slices on the tray and salt the apples slices, add brown sugar to the apple slices. To dry them ourt put them in the oven at 150 degrees for 2-3 hours. They will not become completely dried out and crunchy in the oven, after it appears they are drying you can take them out and let them rest. I usually let them sit over night and they are very crunchy in the morning ready to grind up.


----------



## midwestcop (Jun 29, 2007)

Just an added Idea... some may already to this, but when I make ribs using the 321 method, during the foil wrap I add some apple slices on top of the ribs in addition to some apple juice on the bottom... works pretty good


----------



## ammjr (Jul 2, 2007)

Saturday night at dinner we had the Motts apple sauce out and I spotted the following Apple Mustard Rib Glaze recipe:

2 Cups Mott's apple sauce
1/2 cup spicy brown or dijon mustard
1/4 cup hone*y*
1 tsp crumbled dried thyme
Combine apple sauce, mustard, honey & thyme in blender & whirl until smooth.

I remembered reading an apple post, and thought I would share. If anyone's tried this one, let me know. I'm probably going to try it in the next few weeks.
- Anthony


----------



## virgo53 (Jul 2, 2007)

What is a "Hone" in the recipe??

Mike


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 2, 2007)

i think it's honey


----------



## ammjr (Jul 2, 2007)

oops... hone*y*...


----------

